
Throw-Away Browser on FreeBSD with “Pot” Within 5 Minutes - todsacerdoti
https://honeyguide.eu/posts/pot-throwaway-firefox/
======
runningmike
I see a couple of new bsd jail tools: Bastille, iocage, CBSD and pot. I still
love ezjail. What simple tool is idiot proof and used at large? I love the
concept of Bastille , what is the main advantage of Pot?

